# New Catfish Regs from ODNR



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Just making you guys aware.....

ANGLERS NEED TO REVIEW CATFISH REGULATION CHANGES



AKRON, OH - With the return of warmer weather, anglers have begun returning to the waterways in search of some of Ohio's great catfishing. Anglers are encouraged to review their copy of the 2004-05 Fishing Regulations as new regulations have been enacted for a six-fish bag limit for channel catfish in lakes less than 700 surface acres, according to the Ohio Department of Natural Resources (ODNR) Division of Wildlife.

"This regulation should not be difficult for most anglers to accept. Our goal is to spread the catch equitably among anglers," according to Phil Hillman, fisheries management supervisor for northeastern Ohio. According to Hillman, a large majority of catfish anglers catch fewer than six channel catfish per trip. 

Channel catfish populations in lakes less than 700 acres usually have to be maintained through stocking due to a lack of natural reproduction. Stocked channel catfish are typically 9-12 inches in length to avoid their being eaten by resident predators like largemouth bass. It takes two growing seasons at the hatchery to raise catfish to stocking size. With nearly 100 lakes stocked annually across the state, this regulation will help spread the catfish resources among more anglers. 

Some lakes to visit for excellent channel cat fishing and that are affected by the regulation are as follows: Aquilla Lake (Geauga County, 28 acres), Berlin Youth Fishing Pond (Portage County, 1 acre), Dale Walborn Reservoir (Stark County, 651 acres), East Reservoir (Summit County, 208 acres), Guilford Lake (Columbiana County, 328 acres), Highlandtown Lake (Columbiana County, 182 acres), Ismond Pond (Columbiana County, 5 acres), Jefferson Lake (Jefferson County, 19 acres), Little Turtle Pond (youth fishing site in Summit County, 3 acres), Long Lake (Summit County, 222 acres), New Lyme Lake (Ashtabula County, 40 acres), Nimisila Lake (Summit County, 654 acres), North Reservoir (Summit County,165 acres), Petros Lake (Stark County, 12 acres), Silver Creek Lake (Summit County, 95 acres), Springfield Lake (Summit County, 290 acres), Turkeyfoot Lake (Summit County, 483 acres), Wellington South Reservoir (Lorain County, 21 acres), West Reservoir (Summit County, 105 acres), Deer Creek Reservoir (Stark County, 314 acres), Findley Lake (Lorain County, 82 acres), Punderson Lake (Geauga County, 82 acres), Shreve Lake (Wayne County, 60 acres), or Zepernick Lake (Columbiana County, 36 acres). Other good lakes not affected by the regulation are: Berlin (Portage, Stark, and Mahoning counties, 3,321 acres), Leesville (Carroll County, 983 acres), or Mosquito Lake (Trumbull County, 6,550 acres).

Many fishing regulations change from year to year, and often new ones are added. To make things easier for anglers, new regulations appear in red print in the 2004-05 publication. For more information about channel catfish fishing in your area, contact the Division of Wildlife or review the Division's web page at ohiodnr.com.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

I think its a step in the right direction.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

So do I, I kinda wish they would impliment this in larger bodys of water, but at this point and time there must not be a problem.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Hopefully it will spread over to the big water after a while.


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

I would like to see that in place on rivers and streams also!


----------

